# 11-11 -07 gigging



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got after them again last night . Went 5 for 5-Smallest 16 inches largest 20 inches.

MarkW


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess of flounder. I know it was great conditions. Thanks for sharing. SHB


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

nice we got three thursay night all about the same size


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some good looking fish 2 of them are pretty huge thanks for the report


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

good report, nice mess of fish...what general area were you in?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a nice mess of fish right there...thanks for the report!!!


----------



## SpinFisher (Oct 21, 2007)

Great bunch of flatties, Good job, Thanks for the report


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some nice fish there.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice flounder:letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

markw4321 I'd like to complement you on your photo skills.



You guy's take note. This is how it "Should" be done.



The framing square give a total perspective of the fish's size.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice flounder.:bowdown


----------

